# Hours old



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is a finch. Said finch is a few hours old.









So can I keep a daily record on here on progress....?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So tiny!! Was he/she abandoned?


Tanya said:


> So can I keep a daily record on here on progress....?


Yes, please do! I remember serval years ago we found a day old, abandoned baby bird and raised her until she flew away. It was an amazing experience! An of course, lots of work. I wish the same for you and the little bird.💕


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It was still wet when it was brought to me. So I suspect it rolled out with its egg shell and was found by one of the tenants here. The last time was brought to me (nibbles) it made 6 days.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, good luck with the little birdie!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck! Hoping Finch does well for you all and thanks for taking it (boy or girl) in.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you @MadHouse


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@DDFN I hope it makes it tonight... these are not as "easy" as a chick... 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So small and precious, hope things will be ok.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> @DDFN I hope it makes it tonight... these are not as "easy" as a chick... 😁


I understand, never raised those before but we helped raise some baby squirrels once a guy gave us after they cut trees on a job and the baby squrriels got left behind. One didn't make it and the other one got big enough to release.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Rescues are amazing


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. So after some research puppy food and a very small amount of pronutro mixed in minimal water is sufficient for the protein they would get from mom.... every half hour. Oh joyous Christmas.....


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Good luck I'm sure you'll do amazing


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Ok. So after some research puppy food and a very small amount of pronutro mixed in minimal water is sufficient for the protein they would get from mom.... every half hour. Oh joyous Christmas.....


I really hope he/she makes it! If it helps to know, we fed our rescued, newly hatched sparrow, dry cat food (soaked until soft), hard boiled eggs (whites only), and worms ( only small ones at first or bigger ones cut into tiny pieces) from around the yard. We fed her every half hour and rotated what we fed her (e.g. one feeding she got pieces of cat food and they next she got hard boiled egg whites). We fed her until her crop was full.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Dandy Hill Farm that really helps. Thank you. I will definatelly look into doing this. The last baby only made 6 days. Chevani has given it a name. Bibbles.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Tanya said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm that really helps. Thank you. I will definatelly look into doing this. The last baby only made 6 days. Chevani has given it a name. Bibbles.


You're welcome.
Sorry to hear about the last bird. I really do hope you can have great success like we did. Cute name!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And we made it through the night.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. So I was up every hour. I couldnt get the hot water bottle temp right but we made it. It wanted to eat every time it was warm enough. So. Tomorrow will be the next page in Bibbles book of life


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So glad Bibbles made it though the night!! You aren't feeding Bibbles through the night, are you? Merry Christmas!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Aww too precious. My brother found an baby owl that had fell out of its nest in the woods. My brother was just about 13 and he took care of that owl all the way to adulthood. Then gave it to a wildlife sanctuary. It’s name was Hootie.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s so sweet! Merry Christmas! 

Earlier this year, me and my sister rescued two baby chicks. They had made a nest in our porch roof. Unfortunately, the parents got stuck and died. So me and my sister got a ladder and unscrewed the roof panels to get them out. We tried to find a nest for them to stay with another bird on the property, but couldn’t find one.

With the help of our dad we fed them some food and found a animal Rehabilitator and brought them to her the next day! As far as I know, they are free adults now!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bibbles made it through Christmas day. I only fed it once but I had to keep checking the temp. And being a momma of all animals I didnt sleep much. 

Its so touching knowing that birds of all types are being rescued. It really warms my heart.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy the baby is doing good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, good to hear.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bibbles is three days old now and going strong. Only waking up when temp in its bed is a little cool at 2 am. Eats every 45 minutes....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

RIP Bibbles.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry.  You did you best. Sometimes we just can’t replicate nature. RIP Bibbles


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you. I just dont think it was meant to be


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no so sorry. Its really hard at times but you did every thing you could.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I feel awful. Like I prolonged its missery. But allas. Thank you.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> I feel awful. Like I prolonged its missery. But allas. Thank you.


I wouldn't feel bad. You tried and I know the little baby was greatly appreciative of your effort.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww. 😢 
Don’t be hard on yourself. Hugs!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry 😞


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We gave it a small buriel with all the chickens standing around. It makes my daughter feel better knowing he is going into the ground the way nature intended... not in a dustbin or just in a bag. The chickens were actually very quiet and when it was covered havent gone near the corner again today. Weird


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww man....... You tried your best...🥺🥺......


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> We gave it a small buriel with all the chickens standing around. It makes my daughter feel better knowing he is going into the ground the way nature intended... not in a dustbin or just in a bag. The chickens were actually very quiet and when it was covered havent gone near the corner again today. Weird


Animals know these things. When my first old brood mare had to be out down (cancer treatments were not helping and she wouldn't get up anymore). We had to put her down in the back pasture that she shared with her 4 year old colt. We let him have closure before moving her and he would stand staring at where he last saw his mother, but wouldn't stand in the spot by the fence where it happened. They remember these things. It broke my heart.

Glad you all had a little service and the chickens attended.

Tell Chevani she has a good heart and sorry for her loss.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry you lost Bibbles- your certainly gave it your all.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Still a bit tender but thank you. @DDFN will tell her


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks for giving it a try you were the only chance it had!


----------

